# Will a fin regrow



## Lang_Joshua (Jul 21, 2004)

My 2 rbp got in a fight apparently and one completely ate the others dorsel fin (see pic) now the dumb pet store guy... said that it might not grow back and not to put him back in the tank because he would be considered wounded but my question to you is will he grow another fin and can I put him back in the 55 gallon with the "killer" ?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

yeah that piranha is a vegetable..the best thing you an do is put him in a hospital tank and try to heal him as best as you can


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

it happened because you only have two of them, im not sure if it will grow back, the only time i had a piranha with its flesh removed was when it was ate down to its head.


----------



## Lang_Joshua (Jul 21, 2004)

I currently have the piranha in a seperate tank with some melafix and salt I used the directions (1 rounded table spoon per 5 gallons) and he seems to be swimming fine how long should i leave him in there? until his fin grows back i assume. but is it safe to add another piranaha i have 55 gal and i thought it wasn't good to introduce more fish after the first. ps if i do get more is it safe to get two more or just one?
btw thanks alot for your guys help!


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

illnino said:


> it happened because you only have two of them, im not sure if it will grow back, the only time i had a piranha with its flesh removed was when it was ate down to its head.


 ya i have 2 p's..but im getting a new tank soon...and since i have 2 they always fight and now one has only 1 eye









get three...theyll be happier


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

that sh*t dont look good man


----------



## Lang_Joshua (Jul 21, 2004)

yep... a vegge... ill call him carrot top... or better yet carrot topless... man thats horrible im laughing about my piranhas injury...








well he seems to be doing ok i checked out opefe.com with theinjurys... i think he'll live but i need to keep up on the salt and mela fix... thats what i have for him. thanks all


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

for a almost a year people told me that my 2 rbp's would kill each other. they never did, hardly a fin nip. judging by the pic, guess i was lucky. sorry about the injury. hope he makes it. even damaged fish deserve to be loved.


----------



## fwsec (Jul 31, 2003)

well if you decide to put him down do it with alkaseltzer i have seen some worse injuries heal though on this site there are worse pictures than that mela fix pimafix and some salf might do the job and lower the temp to 76 degrees they will no be so agressive


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I had a severe heater burn on a juvi irritans, could see organs and everything, it is healing pretty damn good.

Keep up with it, if you want to add another p, just add one more the same size in that 55 gallon


----------



## FeedTheMachine (Jun 19, 2004)

he's been this way for about 4 months,but he is now one of the more aggressive ones.Not sure why it happen,been told different reasons from everyone.He is alive and well though.Good thing they have little brains.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Can a dorsal Fin regrow if its been comletely bitten off? Especially if the bite has gone down till the Bones?


----------



## 2nafury (Jul 10, 2004)

Lang_Joshua said:


> My 2 rbp got in a fight apparently and one completely ate the others dorsel fin (see pic) now the dumb pet store guy... said that it might not grow back and not to put him back in the tank because he would be considered wounded but my question to you is will he grow another fin and can I put him back in the 55 gallon with the "killer" ?


 holy sh*t... i thought it would just be a lil fin nip..hope it heals tho


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I would think it would grow back, but maybe not that much of a chunk taken out.


----------



## Lang_Joshua (Jul 21, 2004)

yea they went at it pretty bad and it was b/c the guy at my lfs said i could feed them every three days and me not thinking did insted of checking here so... but i wish i would of heard them fighting but my tank is so loud (air pump so...) I't looks like its healing he seems to have a blackish reqrowth around his wound but i can see a bone unless...its his fin, but i think it is his bone... does anyone know where i can find 3-4 in rbp, cause my lfs only has 1-2 inchers


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

Lang_Joshua said:


> does anyone know where i can find 3-4 in rbp, cause my lfs only has 1-2 inchers


 i had the same exact problem, i ended up calling every pet store in the phone book ( like 3 phone books) and i found one


----------



## Lang_Joshua (Jul 21, 2004)

thats the only the that sucks theres only one pet store near me that will sell p's every thing else is a petsmart or petco...so...


----------



## Lang_Joshua (Jul 21, 2004)

for anyone who wants t oknow ... I still have the rb p in the hospital and his fin is starting to come back but his back still isn't healed but hes gonna make it... maybe i'll train him to eat out of my hand... hmmm...


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Be shure to post a pic of your hand when he bites you.


----------

